# Looking for a cruiser..or 2..



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Good Evening Everyone, I was wondering if anyone has any info about how to get a police vehicle donated. It could be a car, truck, van anything. I've heard some car dealerships are willing to give them away. This is for my auxiliary officers. We have no money in the budget even for regular cars and the AUXies are in great need of assistance. Also looking for any depts that might be able to donate a used black and white in ok shape. Any info would be greatly appreicated. Thanks.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-Crown-Victoria-2001-Crown-Victoria-Police-Interceptor-EQUIPPED-low-mls_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6227QQihZ009QQitemZ190053051395QQrdZ1


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

DodgeRam, meet the new A-1 !!!!!


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

^ Trying Mike, seems like no-one wants to help us out.


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

Salvadore Chevrolet in Gardner Mass donate police cars to some local pd's. Mostly Chevy Blazers. Good Luck


----------

